# TT mk2 parts. Parcel shelf bracket.



## Kerridge (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, I own a Audi TT Mk2 and the drivers side parcel shelf bracket has snapped off. I have been told this is a common problem. Can any body help with getting a second hand replacement part.


----------



## Rherman22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi there I had the same problem with my Audi TT mk 2 I managed to fix mine by drilling holes in the bracket where the pins snapped and I drilled 3 holes where the bracket goes into the Body and stuck it back with arradite glue


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

You can get a new pillar assembly from audi they are about £58 per side


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am currently trying to figure out how to fix this more permanently in my car. I previously glued it on but it weakened after a few months.

At present I have the entire rear trim removed, including the rear seats and boot area, so I will figure something out. Watch this space!


----------



## Rherman22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi there with my Audi TT mk 2 I drilled 3 holes where the lugs are on bracket stuck 3 metal rods in the bracket where the 3 lugs have snapped off I Uses resin to fill the rods in to stick them,then I ruffed up the bracket with sand paper and used aradite to stick back on I used a bit of wod and a brick to prop against to hold it till it stuck the when it was stuck I drilled another two holes in bracket and manges to put 2 pop rivits in underneth bracket so no one can see it be tampered with its ansolutly fine now ive took parcel shelf in and out and it's worked perfect .thanks ryan


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, that's some serious engineering!! I was thinking about maybe getting some bolts through the lug holes!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rherman22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yh bit off a long time fixing but works a treat


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

I just drilled 2 holes on the underside of it and stuck 2 self tappers through which did the job perfectly.


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Found another helpful page, albeit in German (Google Translate the page)

http://tts-freunde.de/forum/index.php/T ... ilenummer/

Cheers


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Even the French are in on the act...

http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/105 ... ere-casse/


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Ours snapped off, it had been off before, I araldited it but it'll need a couple of self tappers


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Screws are the way forward. I am really pleased with mine now. Rock solid! I did it the hard way though and completely removed the side panels, and screwed from the other side so you can't see anything


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've just picked up my new c-pilar today from the dealer, the parcel shelf bracket is now screwed in from the factory.


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Ben5029 said:


> I've just picked up my new c-pilar today from the dealer, the parcel shelf bracket is now screwed in from the factory.


What's the part number?? I need left side.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

texasgooner said:


> Ben5029 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just picked up my new c-pilar today from the dealer, the parcel shelf bracket is now screwed in from the factory.
> ...


I'm not at home at the moment buddy, will send it over when I get back.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

texasgooner said:


> Ben5029 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just picked up my new c-pilar today from the dealer, the parcel shelf bracket is now screwed in from the factory.
> ...


Part number for passenger side is: 8J8 867 287 EN 70


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Ben5029 said:


> texasgooner said:
> 
> 
> > Ben5029 said:
> ...


How do you feed the seat belt through that hole, is it a ball ache to disassemble the seat belt?


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

What's the part number?? I need left side.[/quote]

Part number for passenger side is: 8J8 867 287 EN 70[/quote]

How do you feed the seat belt through that hole, is it a ball ache to disassemble the seat belt?[/quote]

I've not fitted it yet, will be attempting it tomorrow. I'll try and give you a write up / pics.

I know a few others have swapped theirs over so they might have some advice for us both.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

You need to remove the rear bench (which is easy) - just pull up at the front and it will come loose. And then you need to unbolt the rear seat belt from the floor. Then it will pass through the slot in the panel without taking it apart. When you reattach the belt make sure you torque it up properly - 55Nm

The hard bit is taking all the bloody panels off in the first place!


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

neilneil2000 said:


> You need to remove the rear bench (which is easy) - just pull up at the front and it will come loose. And then you need to unbolt the rear seat belt from the floor. Then it will pass through the slot in the panel without taking it apart. When you reattach the belt make sure you torque it up properly - 55Nm
> 
> The hard bit is taking all the bloody panels off in the first place!


Thanks for the advice Neil, has saved me trawling through for the seat belt torque etc!


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you struggle with the panel removal just drop me a line. I can send you the diagrams


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

neilneil2000 said:


> If you struggle with the panel removal just drop me a line. I can send you the diagrams


Cheers Neil, have dropped you a pm.


----------



## jcpmac (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello neilneil2000

Since you seem to be the only one here who has removed the C panel, can I ask you what is involved in its removal?
Do you have to prise it free in a particular way? Is it easily damaged?

Many thanks
jcpmac


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

jcpmac said:


> Hello neilneil2000
> 
> Since you seem to be the only one here who has removed the C panel, can I ask you what is involved in its removal?
> Do you have to prise it free in a particular way? Is it easily damaged?
> ...


Hi jcpmac,

I've not got round to removing mine yet (thanks to the bad weather) but I've had a look through Neil's guide. You need to remove a few panels to get to the c pillar. As for easily damaged I guess it's like anything else, just take your time with it and you should be ok.

I'm sure if you drop Neil a pm he will send you the guide over.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Had to replace mine, If i recall the side panel slides forward(?) as well as popping off.

Glad to hear Audi now use screws, the replacement I had towards end if last year, was still plastic lugs.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi jcpmac, happy to send you the guide over but has to be by email because of restrictions with PM attachments.

Ben's right that you have to take a fair few panels off first. There is a clip on the C pillar under the roof panel and two bolts behind the boot side panel. The C pillar panel then moves down towards the floor. The fore most clip may then stop (depending on model) you fully removing the panel and you need to nudge it forward to release.


----------



## jcpmac (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi neilneil2000. 
Many thanks for your help.
I'd really appreciate having the guide sent to me, but I'm afraid this forum is new to me and I'm not sure how I can give you my details or pay you for postage.
Just so there is no ambiguity, the panel I call the C panel is the moulded panel onto which the shelf bracket is attached.

My Audi is a 2009 mk II. which I suppose makes a difference.


----------



## jcpmac (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you very much, Ben.
The thought of tackling this job is a little unnerving. I'm sort of hoping it will stat raining so that I have an excuse to delay it.
Still, you sound confident, so that's encouraging.


----------



## jcpmac (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Spike.
I think I might need a little more information than that, but thank you.


----------



## portway (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi there neilneil2000

Is there any chance you can send me over your sketches and instructions for helping replace C pillar?


----------

